

Daily Habits of Wealthy People - bochoh
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/daily-habits-of-wealthy-people-143505884.html

======
chrisgd
The real habits worth noting would be inheritance, started a company, took
over a company from a parent, investing trends, etc. This is all bullshit

------
31reasons
Yet another article glorifying hard work. No long lunches ? really? sound like
total BS. Different people's mind works differently. You don't have to be tied
to the desk to work, you can come with great ideas while having long lunches.

~~~
sentenza
My favorite was no gossiping. My bet is on "wealthy people lie about
gossiping" rather than "wealthy people don't gossip".

------
dhyasama
Correlation != causation

------
ianstallings
Sounds stressful.

